# Medical and Dental Insurance in Portugal



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello:

I will be moving to Lisbon from the USA in late July for an extended sabbatical, and need to show proof of medical insurance for my visa application. I read on another forum the best way to purchase international medical insurance is through an international medical insurance broker, such as IMG. I have done some research and found a global policy for around 1300 USD (945 Euro) for 12 months. 

I'm curious if that sounds reasonable to people?

Additionally, the aforementioned policy does not include dental coverage, but I've heard dental fees are reasonable in Portugal, particularly compared to the United States, and it might be wise to just pay dental expenses out of pocket. 

Any thoughts about these matters, and what have been people's experiences with dental care?

Many Thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Price sounds extremely good, and because cheap should be checked as to actual cover, limits, medication and any exclusions etc.

Dentistry is very good and reasonable in Portugal and I know of 3 people that make a point of treatment whilst there here, you could probably take out a local insurance when here for that


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

That does sound reasonable. 
Another option (if the one you found does not pan out) is to take travel coverage for 3-6 months and then look for coverage here once you arrive. If immigration ask why the coverage is so short term, you can explain that you intend to buy insurance locally.


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you both for the prompt and helpful replies!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The dentist I use charges €55 for a check up appointment.....and it if for however long it takes. That includes a complete clean which you would normally hahve to pay extra for with a hygienist.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We pay 30€ course Lisbon might be dearer than both


----------

